# 1,340 Shots From One Band Set.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

1,340 shots from one band set.

Flatband recently ask me how many shot's I was getting from a set of bands with my set up and I could not tell him. I put a new set of Tex's .030 latex cut 1 inch to 3/4 on my Recurve Hunter and one of my light pigskin pouch's with the 1/8 tube band attachment and started counting. The bands were 7 1/2 inch from the slot on the Hunter to the tube at the pouch. My draw is between 32 and 34 inch I don't use and anchor just pull to my shoulder.

I shot 620 rounds using all 1/2 inch steel and I developed a tear on the bottom band. I cut the bands at the tear and redid the setup using the same tubes at the pouch this time the bands were 6 1/2 inch. I shot 340 rounds before I developed a tear on the bottom band again. I cut them again and redid everything this time the bands were 6 inches. I shot an additional 380 rounds before I developed a tear in the center of the band about an 1 1/2 inch back from the slot. The bands at the pouch were still good no tear.

I pulled the same distance with the 6 inch bands that I do with the 7 1/2 bands. In the picture of the band set if you look 3/4 of an inch in front of the pouch right where the bands flare out you can see a dark discoloration on the bands on both sides. This is where the 1/2 inch steel is rubbing past the bands as they are shot. The steel shot I use has been vinegared and they leave the dark stain in the pouch also. The ball has left the pouch and is pushing past the bands. I never get a tear here just discoloration and it is always the same on both bands.

So I got 1340 shots from one band set. I get 9 band sets from one sheet of latex from Texshooter for $6.00 I guess that means I can shoot 12,060 times from one sheet of latex. If I shot 200 times a day they will last me 60 days pretty darn cheap shooting.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting...
My band set ups which are 20mm straight cuts (TBG) normally last me around 500-800 shots, before i notice cuts and tears on the pouch side of the bands. (never had wear/tear near the fork ends)
Then generally just throw them away to avoid injury.
Pulling around 480% rubber elongation.

But i must say... 1,340 shots from one band set is way cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful slingshot. Seems like a great attachment method at the forks ... I keep saying I gotta try this, and I will soon. Thanks so much for the report.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent Roger! I'm also a HUGE fan of pigskin. I just got done cutting out a bunch of blanks from a big hide I have.It is amazing the life you can get sometimes on a set of bands! Fun! Flatband


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report Roger. That's good news about the band life. I'm drawing to 32" with the same cut on my Longbow Hunter.

The Top Slots sure are nice! After approx 350 shots with 3/8" steel I still have not had any hand slaps (202 fps). Periodically I can feel the band/pouch contact the web between my index finger and thumb but it's not painful. It's just a soft spank that reminds me of the straight back band movement.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good report Roger, that's a lot of shots on one bandset. Love the looks of your recurves
like that thin pigskin too. Got a couple of bandsets w/ that from flatband a while back
shoots nice and lasts forever.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is an incredible lifetime for a set of bands i use thera band gold and i shoot all different types of ammunition but i still only get about 500 shots from a band set. i straight cut the elastic 25mm x 23.5 cm and i get plenty of power.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Wingshooter, im in australia and trying to find the latex here, i can get theraband online but what is the pure latex band that you use primarily used for so that i can trace a source in australia. i cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I get it from Texshooter. And I believe it is medical grade latex.


----------

